# UK big power GTR owners - help!



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Anyone of the above can give me any info on who to insure my car with as my current policy (Liverpool Victoria) is due for renewal and even though I have an extra years NCB, its gone up by nearly 1/3!

THANKS!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nissan Insurance. I've found them to quote about 300 quid clear of everyone else.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Have you their contact info?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

OK, anyone else got other recommendations??


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Footman James were good for me....But i declared everything....every modification (incl 2.8 conversion) and the new output

Only 3 insurers would talk to me.....


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Harry,

Tried them this morning and they weren't interested when I told them the power is more than doubled from standard!?

So how did you manage it?


----------

